# Signatures



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've recently had to delete a few signatures for breaking forum rules by promoting companies that are not sponsors of this forum. It is however impossible for the Moderator team to spot every member doing this so please do *report* anyone who has a signature that breaks forum rules.

To clarify the rules, *only* *sponsors* and their *offical reps* are permitted to have promotional sigs (Mods are exempt from this rule).

Thank you


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Just wondering is there a way to add a clickable link to your own journal into signature?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> Just wondering is there a way to add a clickable link to your own journal into signature?


Yeah you can do that if you're a GOLD. Have you tried to add one yet? Some people get a bit stuck adding links.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

@Katy tried but it only comes up as writing not as a link?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> @Katy tried but it only comes up as writing not as a link?


Could you send me a PM with a link to your journal and how you'd like the signature to look/read and I'll try to sort it for you


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Katy said:


> Could you send me a PM with a link to your journal and how you'd like the signature to look/read and I'll try to sort it for you


Yeah sure. Thank you


----------

